# Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ Problem......



## Bertibert (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Heute ist meine Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ angekommen und hat mich ein wenig verwirrt.

In diesem Test ([Review] Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ - Der hellste Stern am Tastaturen-Himmel?) habe ich gelesenz, dass die Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ über eine sehr helle Beleuchtung verfügt und die Multi-Mediatasten auch ein wenig beleuchtet wären doch die generelle Beleuchtung hält sich sehr in Grenzen und die Multi-Mediatasten sind ganz normal weiss bedruckt und machen somit die Beleuchtung unmöglich. Daraufhin suchte ich nach Bildern der Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ und fand teilweise Beleuchtung der Multi-mediatasten und teilweise nicht. Gibt es mehrere Versionen der Skiller Pro+ und derSkiller Pro? Also eine mit Beleuchtung dieser Tasten und eine ohne? Ausserdem sind die Federn der Leertaste nach jedem Anschlag lautstark zu hören und vibrieren tun sie auch noch spürbar. Ich werde vermutlich diese Tastatur zurückschicken, aber lohnt es sich die Skiller Pro+ noch einmal zu bestellen oder sind diese "Fehler" nicht nur Sonderausfälle meines Unglücks?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüße, Karl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PS: die Beleuchtung auf den Fotos fällt krasser aus als in "Echt"


----------

